# what is the best multivitamin for training



## j-man (Oct 6, 2011)

i was just wondering lets see


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

any will do not sure about which is best for training though


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Real multi vitamin, fruit and veg


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

test 400 :whistling: i think its a vitamin


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> test 400 :whistling: i think its a vitamin


lol, stole my answer b4 i could type it out, gonna have to speed meself up.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Any multi vit mate.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

i currently use Wellman vit & mineral tabs. On offer at Asda for 3x packs (months supply in each) for £10 !! Theyre around £10 a pack in Boots!

stocked up for the year.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm using My Protein Alpha Men i think it is absolutely spot on, started taking it recently and i have never been so hungry in all my life and energized .

I take it how they say 2 am and 2 before bed only side.... The most lumionous p1ss you could ever imagine, i find it funny thought.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Most mulivitamin supps are fine for vitamins (although not all contain the best forms), but have never seen one I consider decent for minerals - they always mostly use the least bioavailable forms, and usually don't dose properly for active individuals either.

Not keen on the idea of high strength mutlivit supps though - optimal way to take vitamins is spread out, not in large single doses. Some multis do this with time release or several different tabs/caps to take spread out during the day - these are probably the best IMO.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Gaspari Anavite by a country mile, gives you pumps, aids fat loss and has everything in super high quality doses, I swear my face even starts to itch after ive taken this.


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Holland and barrett do à gd one super formula timed release all in one


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Gaspari Anavite by a country mile, gives you pumps, aids fat loss and has everything in super high quality doses, I swear my face even starts to itch after ive taken this.


I have chosen this for my multi bit this year whilst prepping overall it comes out as the best out there.......


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I cant speak highly enough of there full range, i been having the full range for the last 3 years now and wouldn't choose another company if it was given free, It helps that i get them for trade though cos it does come up to a lot of money


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I like Gaspari products in general - not looked at their multis, but the supps I have looked at have decent ingredients, well dosed for active ingredients and quality all round.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> test 400 :whistling: i think its a vitamin


Vitamin T


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

I use these one when I wake up one when I go to sleep. I judge a multi on how I feel and how often I am ill, started these in may, was Ill 3 times since January 2011- may then I started these haven't been I'll since just feel better generally, would say its placebo but even so It works


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

In respect of El Toro and Pscarbs comments on page 1, just checked out Gaspari Nutritions Anavite multivit supp (http://gasparinutrition.co.uk/anavite.html) - definitely the best I've seen on paper, big thumbs up :thumbup1:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

That's meant to happen, as it contains beta alanine.



El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> I swear my face even starts to itch after ive taken this.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Always bought these under recommendation. But they are severly overdosed. Probably better for someone on gear.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/bev/sup.html

Serving Size1Packets

Servings Per Container30

Amount Per Serving	% DV*

Vitamin A(from Fish Liver Oil)	10000IU	200%

Vitamin C	2000mg	3,333%

Vitamin D(from Fish Liver Oil)	800IU	200%

Vitamin E(as D-Alpha Plus D-Beta, D-Gamma, D-Delta Tocopheryls And Tocopherols)	1000IU	670%

Thiamin(as Thiamin Hydrochloride)	150mg	2000%

Riboflavin(Vitamin B2)	30mg	1765%

Niacin(as Niacinamide)	150mg	750%

Vitamin B6(as Pyridoxine Hydrochloride)	150mg	1500%

Folate(as Folic Acid)	400mcg	100%

Vitamin B12(as Cyanocobalamin)	150mcg	8333%

Biotin	50mcg	17%

Pantothenic Acid	150mg	1000%

Calcium(as As Hydrolyzed Protein Chelate)	1000mg	100%

Iron(as As Hydrolyzed Protein Chelate)	18mg	5%

Iodine(as Potassium Iodide)	150mcg	150%

Magnesium(as As Hydrolyzed Protein Chelate)	500mg	125%

Zinc(as As Hydrolyzed Protein Chelate)	22.5mg	150%

Selenium(from From Yeast)	200mcg	290%

Copper(as Copper Chelate)	500mcg	25%

Manganese(as As Hydrolyzed Protein Chelate)	10mg	500%

Chromium(as Chromium Chelate)	200mcg	167%

Chloride	200mcg	70%

Potassium(as As Hydrolyzed Protein Chelate)	95mg	2%

Choline (As Choline Bitartrate)	150mg	*

Inositol	150mg	*

Para-Aminobenzoic Acid	150mg	*

Citrus Bioflavonoid Complex (4x Concentrate)	500mg	*

Rutin	75mg	*

Hesperidin Complex	150mg	*

Acerola	75mg	*

Betaine Hydrochloride	150mg	*

Glutamic Acid	100mg	*

Pepsin	40mg	*

Papain	50mg	*

Ox Bile	120mg	*

Pancreatin	60mg	*

Mycozyme	60mg	*

* Percent Daily Values (%DV) are based on a 2,000 calorie diet


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Gaspari Anavite. Aimed at athletes.


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

Gaspari Anavite is great, currently using Muscletech Vitakic Hardcore because its got high doses and I had got it cheap but wont be buying it again way too pricey. Going to try Now Foods Adam next or Optimum Nutrition Opti-men


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

I just ordered some OPTI-MEN


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

A lot of respect for Gaspari's anavite in this thread, bit pricey though at £23.95 for 180 caps (3 ED). Where do you guys buy yours?


----------



## plym30 (Jul 16, 2008)

rectus said:


> A lot of respect for Gaspari's anavite in this thread, bit pricey though at £23.95 for 180 caps (3 ED). Where do you guys buy yours?


Amazon have it for a shade over 20. Not sure about postage though.

going to give these a try myself I think


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

plym30 said:


> Amazon have it for a shade over 20. Not sure about postage though.


£27.92


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Have just purchased some Gaspari anavite actually, probably a little better than the tesco's own brand multi I've been using as of late....


----------



## plym30 (Jul 16, 2008)

rectus said:


> £27.92


Ouch! That's a lot. Will keep looking


----------



## itsjosh (Aug 17, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> Most mulivitamin supps are fine for vitamins (although not all contain the best forms), but have never seen one I consider decent for minerals - they always mostly use the least bioavailable forms, and usually don't dose properly for active individuals either.
> 
> Not keen on the idea of high strength mutlivit supps though - optimal way to take vitamins is spread out, not in large single doses. Some multis do this with time release or several different tabs/caps to take spread out during the day - these are probably the best IMO.


I use Bulkpowders SuperVits - 3 tabs a day but I had funky side effects on sainsburys own brand due to the single large dose.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I use Animal Pak, £28 covers 44 days. Never felt better, can really feel the diff.


----------



## thehogester (Feb 5, 2011)

Im using Now Adam at the moment, but im going to try Orange Triad next.


----------



## Kemot (Oct 2, 2012)

anavite - without a doubt .


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Kemot said:


> anavite - without a doubt .


I can't pay that much for a multivitamin, it's ridiculous. There must be something equally as good without the brand name?


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

rectus said:


> I can't pay that much for a multivitamin, it's ridiculous. There must be something equally as good without the brand name?


Just use 3 tabs instead of 6. That's what I do.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Anybody used these? They contain Vitamin B12 (as *methylcobalamin*) which is apparently a good sign of a high quality multivitamin. Cheaper than Gaspari too http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0056XU6W8/ref=asc_df_B0056XU6W810187589?smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&tag=googlecouk06-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22206&creativeASIN=B0056XU6W8 (£21.86)


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I've ordered some orange triad. Pricey but will cut down on other supps now not needed


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

rectus said:


> Anybody used these? They contain Vitamin B12 (as *methylcobalamin*) which is apparently a good sign of a high quality multivitamin. Cheaper than Gaspari too http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0056XU6W8/ref=asc_df_B0056XU6W810187589?smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&tag=googlecouk06-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22206&creativeASIN=B0056XU6W8 (£21.86)


Yes I used 1 bottle its good but I think it's better to take the double dose to get higher greens and omega 3-6-9 from it.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

gym warrior said:


> Yes I used 1 bottle its good but I think it's better to take the double dose to get higher greens and omega 3-6-9 from it.


Hmmm just reading about it and the serving size is 6 caps a day, where as Anavite is 3. If you compare the % of vitamins/minerals then Anavite is the better buy.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Most of the multi vitamins today contain sugar and sweetners. A powdered vitamin may be the best way to go. Although do we really need it? I dont use multi vitamins or hardly ever eat veg. I find that food gives me the energy I need and I just use calcium, magnesium, b6, and Vit C when training.


----------

